# Business Partner wanted for growing Durango Rafting Company



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Ideal candidate will work well with others, have business and/or marketing experience, colorado raft guide instructor certification, and some money to bring to the table. Serious inquiries only to riverrunner at gmail dot com.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

email sent

-aaron


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

what kinda money we talkin, ballpark, caio ryan dunn


----------

